# how many square feet



## pythonman13 (Nov 8, 2007)

how many square feet does a full grown male argentine B\W tegu need? 
and im talking about floor space


----------



## AB^ (Nov 8, 2007)

Most people suggest an 8 x 4 enclosure, which would be 32 sq ft


----------



## DaveDragon (Nov 8, 2007)

Mine are built 7ft x 3ft (21 sq. ft) because of space restrictions. 4ft deep would be real tough to clean without climbing completely in. I can just reach the back it at 3 ft.


----------



## greentriple (Nov 8, 2007)

However, 8X4 if for an indoor enclosure is easier on the purchase as melamine and plywood come in sheets that size. I'll be putting El Che in a 8X3.5 outdoor enclosure when it warms up and the sun starts hitting North side of the garage, although I could build something that gets Southern exposure all year long.


----------



## pythonman13 (Nov 8, 2007)

okay just asking in square feet because when designing large enclosures i can think better in square feet 

but im thinking about a enclosure with 35 square feet which would be 7' long by 5' deep 
would the tegu like the depth or dislike the depth


----------

